# 92FS vs 92FS Inox



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Does anyone know the difference in the 2014 production of the 92FS vs Inox?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They are essentially the same gun.

The inox has the barrel and slide in stainless. The frame is still aluminum, it has anodizing on the frame to match the stainless upper. The Inox model also comes with red painted dots on the sights instead of white dots. I personally had the red dots - too hard to see indoors. And, Beretta no longer seems to sell Inox models with factory night sights like they did in the 1990s.

Be aware that the stainless barrels are not chrome lined, either.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Other than ease of cleaning then the 92FS is the better choice by the sounds, thanks for the fast input!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I generally like silver/stainless/hard chromed guns... EXCEPT for the Beretta 92. I like that particular guno black.

I have owned 23 Beretta 92 variants over the years... Only two were Inox. Once I had them, I just didn't like them as much as the black ones, for some reason. 

Also, on the stainless barrels,you will see a copper color inside... Residue from shooting rounds. You can clean it all day long, but it will never cleverly come out. This does not happen with the black, chrome lines barrels. It's really a non issue either way, but frequently this topic comes up on gun forums... Just letting you know that if you buy the Inox after all, you will see this occur. But, it doesn't matter, really.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks, now I think I'll stick with the standard black.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Do you know what the difference is for the Reverse 2 tone model?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Same gun - basic 92FS... There are just two variations. One with a black frame and Inox upper (barrel/slide) - and I've seen the opposite... Stainless colored aluminum frame with a black slide. It's all just cosmetic Realize the version with the Inox upper will have the red dot sights.

Of course, you can always seen the slide off to Tooltech Gunsight and have tritium sights installed on any 92FS. About $190 or so with return shipping. They drill the front sight and then install a new rear sight. I have used them 5 times so far.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

I was amazed to see those sights in a dark room, great option. 
Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Audioi said:


> I was amazed to see those sights in a dark room, great option.
> Thanks


Yes, I prefer night sights.

On a Beretta, I find the bright, white rings around the tritium are easier to see than the factory sights - because one those, the white dots are in a depression. Depending on where the lighting is coming from, the front dot can be shadowed and hard to see - even in normal light. The tritium sights have the white rings flat on the front. It's my preference to have these on all Berettas...


----------



## Weasel_Clubber (Dec 8, 2014)

I've had an INOX for >1 year. Has been reliable thus far.


----------



## OsceolaNine (Dec 11, 2014)

Fan of classic 92fs


----------



## flintlock23 (Dec 21, 2014)

I had a classic 92FS that I loved and all who shot it raved at its accuracy. Naturally, I sold it and then regretted it. I tried numerous times to buy it back from my friend but to no avail. So, I didn't want to buy the same gun new and decided to go with the INOX compact. I love my INOX just as much as my 92FS. It does show copper fouling way more than a black barrel. It's probably no big deal, but I got tired of the copper streak and bought some Slip 2000 Copper Cutter. There is not a trace of copper streak now. Also, there is probably just as much carbon residue in a black barrel but you can't see it as readily as in the SS barrel. That drives folks with OCD, like me, bat shit crazy. The effort it takes to remove all trace is too much. I'll live with that though. And the copper streaks. I will detail clean it up every once in awhile and enjoy shooting it often. I believe the main advantage of the INOX is it's sweat proof if carried concealed next to the body. Or so I've been told.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I have mentioned before how the Inox models show that copper. The black barrels are chrome lined - the stainless ones are not. The stainless ones tend to pick up that copper color, whereas the chrome lined ones do not. But, it doesn't really hurt anything.


----------

